# Rory MacDonald Sig



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I had this in mind ever since Rory beat Diaz.

His post fight victory scream was an inspiration.

Today i had some time on my hands and the result is this:








Tried to go for a water effect look for his nickname.
I think it looks pretty good. 

Now, all that needs to happen is for Rory to beat Pyle and offer another great pic for the next sig. :thumb02:

_PS: i'm loving these B&W sigs more and more_


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Fantastic as always Limba. You've got a gift:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I was going to ask if I could use it but I see you used it for yourself


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I was going to ask if I could use it but I see you used it for yourself


Use it! Afterall, he's you're countryman.

I have another Rory sig for me!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> I had this in mind ever since Rory beat Diaz.
> 
> His post fight victory scream was an inspiration.
> 
> ...


*
*
Hehe who would've guessed! :laugh:

Nah good stuff bro, love the water-effect too!

(*cough* Pyle via UD *cough*)


----------

